# new climax



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

As of today we are the owners of a bachmann climax and was wondering if any of you other climax owners would post any pictures of yours that you have redone or custmized and weathered. Thanks for any help or ideas.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I made mine into a three truck climax by adding a third power truck giving it a bit more pulling power. Sorry for some reason my pictures aren't uploading.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine isn't a Bachmann..... but it's unique and kinda cute, and was a lot of fun to build. 

















You might find this useful if you plan on kitbashing
http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a couple of recent pictures of one I worked over a few years ago.


Most of the work on this one was cosmetic although I did add a generator behind the headlight as well as an oil bunker and knuckle couplers in the link pockets.
A lot of detail was added to the back head but remains mostly unseen.











You can just see part of the added oil bunker behind the figure in the gangway











Good luck with your project.
Rick Marty


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

This is my version of the Ozark Miniatures Class A


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I scratchbuilt mine years ago. Had Stomper trucks, now Hartlands. Gondola is a battery car for it, made from GR plans as is the work caboose.
Hartord trucks. I made the figures also.








As it was with the Climax trucks. All wood. Spray can cap for the water tank. Calamine lotin bottle for the boiler, funnel on top.
Many Ozark castings. Sewing snaps for the valves.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, Jerry: Thanks for posting those photos. The old Type A have a nice charm about them.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the pictures and ideas.


----------



## jkarns (Jan 5, 2008)

Some shots of my Class A Climax. I also have a Bachmann climax. Next Class A will have trucks from Bachmann Climax instead of home grown units.


























My bachmann climax is stock (for now). I may yet yank off the trucks.

Jesse


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack's - http://4largescale.com/Thompson/51.htm


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Last spring I was up at the Santa Margarita Railroad Roundup, and a fellow who was a member of the local G-scale club had this engine for sale. So I bought it!











I wasn't a big fan of the type B's, but I really liked all the Falk-like winching gear the fellow had built onto the pilot. None of it is functional, but it looks neat! Here's a closer angle --











The engine's been modded to run on trailing battery power. I haven't run it since he demo'ed it for me. I haven't decided whether to switch it back to track power, or build a battery car for it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

These are all nice looking locos! 

Someday I'd like to have a Climax. Of all the geared locos, I like the look of these the best, with that large, single cylinder on each side. 

I've heard that the Bachmann Climax had some trouble staying on the rails. Anyone find a solution for that?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 12 Dec 2009 11:29 PM 
These are all nice looking locos! 

Someday I'd like to have a Climax. Of all the geared locos, I like the look of these the best, with that large, single cylinder on each side. 

I've heard that the Bachmann Climax had some trouble staying on the rails. Anyone find a solution for that? 

Ray, I've not heard that one before. I've run mine on lots of different tracks, from precision-laid wonders to Walt-Disney-esque Dumbo-style lines, and so far it has not fallen off the tracks. Sure, it gets cosseted, and treated like an older lady relative, but apart from that, it's an almost daily runner.


Had no problems in the drive-train, either.

Am I lucky?

Or just a careful owner?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

